# More unlawful Lyft pick-ups



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Last week I started a thread about the legalities of Lyft forcing drivers to attempt pick-ups at unlawful locations like military bases .

Up until last week , I would accept the ride and call the marine (who should know better) and tell them to cancel so my stats don't get pummeled . Well, Lyft threatened me with suspension for calling pax and telling them to cancel.

So now I have to decline and watch my A/R sink to punishable levels. Here are my last 3 pings that I had to decline because I don't have clearance to get on Camp Pendleton without a marine already in my car.

This is affecting my job with Lyft and it's upsetting to me. I was a great driver with an above 98% A/R and Lyft is ruining me. This can not be legal. Please anyone with knowledge of such laws chime in. Do I have a case against Lyft here?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Whether the US Pentagon or US Military bases around the world,
Lyft and Uber Drivers contact & arrange with the passenger to meet at the Front Gate or designated pick up area,
transport safety those sworn to protect and defend our Constitution to their requested final destination

Guess it’s different 4 U.
Sad


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Whether the US Pentagon or US Military bases around the world,
> Lyft and Uber Drivers contact & arrange with the passenger to meet at the Front Gate or designated pick up area,
> transport safety those sworn to protect and defend our Constitution to their requested final destination
> 
> ...


Much different for me. None of these boots make such arrangements . You can see where they are.. no where near the gate!!! If I even CALL one more marine to attempt pick up arrangements off-base or ask them to cancel I will be permanently banned from Lyft. That's what I was told.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Much different for me. None of these boots make such arrangements . You can see where they are.. no where near the gate!!! If I even CALL one more marine to attempt pick up arrangements off-base or ask them to cancel I will be permanently banned from Lyft. That's what I was told.


Stop accepting.... you do not have to accept every ping. Acceptance Rate does NOTHING for you. Stop trying to appease Lyft

And lyft is not a "job"


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> Stop accepting.... you do not have to accept every ping. Acceptance Rate does NOTHING for you. Stop trying to appease Lyft
> 
> And lyft is not a "job"


Can you not read? I posted the last 3 rides that I DECLINED and watched my A/R plummet.

This is absolutely my job right now. It's currently my main source of income. Why would you even say a dumb ass thing like that? I get paid $20 to $30 an hour doing this JOB. And now in California we ARE employees , which makes your comment even more lame.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey O-Side Uber, I followed your post the other day about this issue. I am not sure how applicable it is, but the best remark I saw at the time was maybe to contact local Media, which the poster said something to the extent of "the media loves to be involved in anything driveshare related...." 
Otherwise you seem to be without much recourse.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Can you not read? I posted the last 3 rides that I DECLINED and watched my A/R plummet.
> 
> This is absolutely my job right now. It's currently my main source of income. Why would you even say a dumb ass thing like that? I get paid $20 to $30 an hour doing this JOB. And now in California we ARE employees , which makes your comment even more lame.


And why do you give a rats ass about your AR??


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Can you not read? I posted the last 3 rides that I DECLINED and watched my A/R plummet.
> 
> This is absolutely my job right now. It's currently my main source of income. Why would you even say a dumb ass thing like that? I get paid $20 to $30 an hour doing this JOB. And now in California we ARE employees , which makes your comment even more lame.


You're not employees yet.

Im curious about this "illegal" phrase you keep using. Please site the actual law Lyft is violating.

You clearly cannot fix this to your satisfaction, all you can do is fix your reaction to it. I recommend you do that before it consumes any more of your energy.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Base shmase! Rides OP showed were 12-21 mins away! Automatic passes anyway! Look at all these ! I must really mean this shit!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

CTK said:


> You're not employees yet.
> 
> Im curious about this "illegal" phrase you keep using. Please site the actual law Lyft is violating.
> 
> You clearly cannot fix this to your satisfaction, all you can do is fix your reaction to it. I recommend you do that before it consumes any more of your energy.


I'm asking if it's legal for a company to demand that their employee attempt something that they are unauthorized to do by the government... In my case , trespassing on a military installation , and then threaten the employee for not attempting it.

Pretty simple question.

I've been told by Lyft that I'm the closest driver and should at least TRY to get on, even though I WON'T get compensated for being stopped at the gate. What they are asking of me is absurd.

If I call the marine to make other arrangements , I'm threatened for that as well.

I'm a civilian and these pick-ups are miles into the base. I feel like I'm living in an idiocracy.

This makes no sense that Lyft would waste the driver and the marine's time like this. And makes even less sense that Lyft would threaten me over it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm asking if it's legal for a company to demand that their employee attempt something that they are unauthorized to do by the government... In my case , trespassing on a military installation , and then threaten the employee for not attempting it.
> 
> Pretty simple question.
> 
> ...


_"If I call the marine to make other arrangements , I'm threatened for that as well."_

BUT U only call to Cancel not the Standard Operating Procedure of location pick up.

you're playing games. The sooner you're deactivated, the better


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm asking if it's legal for a company to demand that their employee attempt something that they are unauthorized to do by the government... In my case , trespassing on a military installation , and then threaten the employee for not attempting it.
> 
> Pretty simple question.
> 
> ...


You can't be disciplined for a low AR, just continue to decline these rides. Simple - resolved.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

CTK said:


> You're not employees yet.
> 
> Im curious about this "illegal" phrase you keep using. Please site the actual law Lyft is violating.
> 
> You clearly cannot fix this to your satisfaction, all you can do is fix your reaction to it. I recommend you do that before it consumes any more of your energy.


Lyft does not violate laws because it knows it is above the law. Drivers ARE employees and it is not up to Uber to define for the USA what constitutes an employee. Again, Uber, like Lyft thinks they are above the law, determine the law, and will define the laws. It took some nerve for Dara to say what he did about not following the new CA law......but he knows he is above the law, has the money to make it work and the connections just like it happens throughout the third world.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Lyft does not violate laws because it knows it is above the law. Drivers ARE employees and it is not up to Uber to define for the USA what constitutes an employee. Again, Uber, like Lyft thinks they are above the law, determine the law, and will define the laws. It took some nerve for Dara to say what he did about not following the new CA law......but he knows he is above the law, has the money to make it work and the connections just like it happens throughout the third world.


That was a fine speech, yet we are still classified as independent contractors. By Uber, by Lyft, by the IRS. While it may change at some future point, right now we are IC's.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

If Lyft really cared about drivers, they would have managers in every region that we could communicate these issues directly to. They don't care. It's an algorithm that makes the decisions and overseas call center reps that have never been to America is who we communicate with.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Lyft does not violate laws because it knows it is above the law. Drivers ARE employees and it is not up to Uber to define for the USA what constitutes an employee. Again, Uber, like Lyft thinks they are above the law, determine the law, and will define the laws. It took some nerve for Dara to say what he did about not following the new CA law......but he knows he is above the law, has the money to make it work and the connections just like it happens throughout the third world.


"_It took some nerve for Dara"_
It's nice you're on a first name basis with Khosrowshahi

Drivers talking Employment Law. SMH ?‍♂


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> _"If I call the marine to make other arrangements , I'm threatened for that as well."_
> 
> BUT U only call to Cancel not the Standard Operating Procedure of location pick up.
> 
> you're playing games. The sooner you're deactivated, the better


I agree it can LOOK that way to the satanic Lyft algorithm, however the reality is that I call the pax to notify them I can't get on base and the pax subsequently cancel. It's very case specific.

What surprises me is that Lyft isn't addressing the issue . There must be 100's of requests originating from there on a daily basis. You would think some red flags popped-up on the completion rate for drivers in the area. You would THINK a regional manager at Lyft would figure out a more effective plan.

Should I apply at Lyft? I can fix these problems for the company , clearly the guy they have sucks!!


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree it can LOOK that way to the satanic Lyft algorithm, however the reality is that I call the pax to notify them I can't get on base and the pax subsequently cancel. It's very case specific.
> 
> What surprises me is that Lyft isn't addressing the issue . There must be 100's of requests originating from there on a daily basis. You would think some red flags popped-up on the completion rate for drivers in the area. You would THINK a regional manager at Lyft would figure out a more effective plan.
> 
> Should I apply at Lyft? I can fix these problems for the company , clearly the guy they have sucks!!


 No there does not need to be a plan implemented because Rideshare drivers and taxi cabs cannot drive onto the base, all of the

If this is true then all of the base military people know that no Rideshare or cabs are allowed to pick them up anywhere other than the gate. Your solution to this is to drive to the gate to call them and tell them that you're at the gate, then you get your cancellation fee if they do not show.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

tmart said:


> why are you the only driver in the history of rideshare that can't call your passengers on base and tell them that you can only pick them up at the front gate ahead of time, apparently all other drivers do this but you can't? When I was in the military we knew that cabs could not drive in to get us at our living quarters, we had to meet them at the gate, they all know this dude what is the issue here


That's what caused me to post these threads.. How can I be the only guy this is happening to?? There are a ton of drivers in Oceanside at any given minute.

I don't have an answer for you other than I've been on base many times, but it's because I had a marine with me while heading to the base. So the algo must be confused ??‍♂


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm asking if it's legal for a company to demand that their employee attempt something that they are unauthorized to do by the government... In my case , trespassing on a military installation , and then threaten the employee for not attempting it.
> 
> Pretty simple question.
> 
> ...


Assemble evidence, then contact public affairs at the base.

State your case.
Get a criminal background check, assemble all your documents.
See if you can get clearance.

USMC cares more for their members than Shyt does their drivers.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Assemble evidence, then contact public affairs at the base.
> 
> State your case.
> Get a criminal background check, assemble all your documents.
> ...


Yes I started taking screen shots of the requests I decline . I have to get down there Tuesday thru Friday . The makeshift Lyft parking lot office is 40 miles away.

I had a great week last week and didn't follow through , then this weekend came same crap. So I do have to make an appointment with them.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes I started taking screen shots of the requests I decline . I have to get down there Tuesday thru Friday . The makeshift Lyft parking lot office is 40 miles away.
> 
> I had a great week last week and didn't follow through , then this weekend came same crap. So I do have to make an appointment with them.


Next time you transport a Marine on to the base, tell him what's happening. He wants to fix the problem, and may be able to direct you to public affairs, or a section commander who can.

I was raised on AF bases, my Dad was a Wing Commander of one.

They want members happy, and good community relations.

Be Proactive.

Ignore these twits giving you shit.
They're like the kids eating boogers in third grade. Yes, Lyft sucks. Take care of yourself, they sure as hell won't. They are your competition.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Assemble evidence, then contact public affairs at the base.
> 
> State your case.
> Get a criminal background check, assemble all your documents.
> ...


I wouldn't even stress about it I would go to the pickup zone at the gate, notify the guard I'm here to pick up so and so, and then get the cancellation fee if the guy didn't show, if they complain just tell Lyft that we can only pick up at the designated pick-up Zone, they cannot penalize you for that



tmart said:


> I wouldn't even stress about it I would go to the pickup zone at the gate, notify the guard I'm here to pick up so and so, and then get the cancellation fee if the guy didn't show, if they complain just tell Lyft that we can only pick up at the designated pick-up Zone, they cannot penalize you for that


By the way in the Uber app we can just send them a little text message, that says I'm at the gate or the pickup zone


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow, unfamiliar with basic operating instructions? First week? Decline, move on. Geez. Besides, heaven forbid you get another strongly worded, vague veiled threat from the computer...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I really don't understand why this is such a problem for you. You can't go onto the base, I get it. But these marines are getting picked up by some driver somehow. It would seem simple and obvious to call the passenger and tell them to meet you at the gate, since they will also know that you can't drive onto the base.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I don’t think the majority of the replies in this thread have any idea how big Camp Pendleton is. Lyft isn’t new. I am guessing they will let you on the base if you show your ID, have trade-dress, and the pickup on your app. Have you tried? I have a hard time believing that the marines and Lyft are getting this one wrong over and over. If it’s happening to you this much it would be happening to a lot of people.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

tmart said:


> I wouldn't even stress about it I would go to the pickup zone at the gate, notify the guard I'm here to pick up so and so, and then get the cancellation fee if the guy didn't show, if they complain just tell Lyft that we can only pick up at the designated pick-up Zone, they cannot penalize you for that
> 
> 
> By the way in the Uber app we can just send them a little text message, that says I'm at the gate or the pickup zone


Yes that was a cool Uber text feature, Lyft is set up so we can only respond by text if the pax initiated it.

I've attempted to go on base without a marine with me a few times, I'm always been shot down. Lyft has never paid out a cancel fee when I was stopped at the gate. It's the same as an apartment gate. You're not close enough to the pax to claim a fee.

It's usually at least 5 + miles to get to the gate from around where I live, plus traffic lined up to get in. It's a monumental waste of time.

It seems to be mostly new recruits that are overloading the system on weekends trying to get off base. Most of the marines that have been there a minute, have cars by now.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I've attempted to go on base without a marine with me a few times, I'm always been shot down.


They shoot you down???? 
Have you tried as I have described, showing the marines at the gate that you have a pickup there? The base is nothing like an apartment complex, it's a city with 40k people.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree it can LOOK that way to the satanic Lyft algorithm, however the reality is that I call the pax to notify them I can't get on base and the pax subsequently cancel. It's very case specific.
> 
> What surprises me is that Lyft isn't addressing the issue . There must be 100's of requests originating from there on a daily basis. You would think some red flags popped-up on the completion rate for drivers in the area. You would THINK a regional manager at Lyft would figure out a more effective plan.
> 
> Should I apply at Lyft? I can fix these problems for the company , clearly the guy they have sucks!!


Tens of thousands of other Lyft drivers are successfully,
on a daily basis, meeting, retrieving and transporting military personnel from military bases worldwide.
Except You.
Lyft knows this and that's why your tenure will be short lived.

subsequently,
I doubt Lyft will consider your Curriculum Vitae.
Best u delete the driver's app


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Tens of thousands of other Lyft drivers are successfully,
> on a daily basis, meeting, retrieving and transporting military personnel from military bases worldwide.
> Except You.
> Lyft knows this and that's why your tenure will be short lived.
> ...


Different bases operate differently. That's a bit of a harsh and condescending tone that doesn't add to the discussion other than to make you feel good.

I see a lot of articles on Camp Pendleton and Lyft. It appears as though they have a special driver mode for drivers who have access "Base Mode". That leads me to think OP is right that if you don't have access you can't get on the base. I would try to get on a time or two with the app showing the pickup. It's likely the gate people have an answer. They certainly won't shoot you down and there is no harm in trying. If that's unsuccessful then go to the hub with your screenshots. Perhaps with their new program for the base there are some issues with the app.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...ssible-In-Camp-Pendleton-557790221.html?amp=y


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> They shoot you down????
> Have you tried as I have described, showing the marines at the gate that you have a pickup there? The base is nothing like an apartment complex, it's a city with 40k people.


Yes I have.i always hand my phone over. They look at my phone but don't give a shit. They'll skip to a weird question like.. "when was the last time you were on base?" I say uh I dunno yesterday ? And access denied.

It's impossible to get around calling the marine on Lyft. Unfortunately lyft considers this "a bad passenger experience" even though these guys were never in my car. Just for calling them my account has been flagged












Cassiopeia said:


> They shoot you down????
> Have you tried as I have described, showing the marines at the gate that you have a pickup there? The base is nothing like an apartment complex, it's a city with 40k people.


My analogy was in regards to not getting a cancel fee because the driver is at a gate and no where near the pax . I used an apartment gate as an example that most drivers should understand .

Haven't you ever gone to a gated community and the pax doesn't give you the code? You hit arrive but you're not close enough to the pin drop , so you get nothing?? You must know this! Well the Camp Pendleton gate is much the same. I don't get compensated for being stopped at the gate, I have to make it to the pin for that. Are you getting it now?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Different bases operate differently. That's a bit of a harsh and condescending tone that doesn't add to the discussion other than to make you feel good.
> 
> I see a lot of articles on Camp Pendleton and Lyft. It appears as though they have a special driver mode for drivers who have access "Base Mode". That leads me to think OP is right that if you don't have access you can't get on the base. I would try to get on a time or two with the app showing the pickup. It's likely the gate people have an answer. They certainly won't shoot you down and there is no harm in trying. If that's unsuccessful then go to the hub with your screenshots. Perhaps with their new program for the base there are some issues with the app.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...ssible-In-Camp-Pendleton-557790221.html?amp=y


OP has no interest under any circumstances in transporting military personnel.
OP thinks his laziness will translate into a suit against Lyft.
The good news is no lawyer will allow OP past lobby security.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes I started taking screen shots of the requests I decline . I have to get down there Tuesday thru Friday . The makeshift Lyft parking lot office is 40 miles away.
> 
> I had a great week last week and didn't follow through , then this weekend came same crap. So I do have to make an appointment with them.


-----------------------
No, it is walk in and take a number to get into the queue.



O-Side Uber said:


> Yes that was a cool Uber text feature, Lyft is set up so we can only respond by text if the pax initiated it.
> 
> I've attempted to go on base without a marine with me a few times, I'm always been shot down. Lyft has never paid out a cancel fee when I was stopped at the gate. It's the same as an apartment gate. You're not close enough to the pax to claim a fee.
> 
> ...


------------------------
If I understand this correctly, you are not allowed on the base to pick up only to drop off a pax. . Surely the base has buses to get the people to the front gate.
The notice sent by a computer states that --it appears that the pax cancels after you contact them. That is what the "system" is seeing and it triggers a notice. * Talk to other drivers and find out how they handle it. *
Wolfgang Faust had a great suggestion to contact the appropriate department in writing and at least make them aware of the problem. 
Note -- Drivers are not employees until Jan 1, 2020


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> No, it is walk in and take a number to get into the queue.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what's up with the bus on base . There IS one.. but these new recruits don't utilize it correctly . I've also heard it's undependable . As you can see from my declines above, the pax are no where near the gate, and if I call them I'm toast.

Yes 1-2020 the bill goes into effect . I thought there is some retroactive compensation to occur... am I wrong in that assumption?


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes that was a cool Uber text feature, Lyft is set up so we can only respond by text if the pax initiated it.
> 
> I've attempted to go on base without a marine with me a few times, I'm always been shot down. Lyft has never paid out a cancel fee when I was stopped at the gate. It's the same as an apartment gate. You're not close enough to the pax to claim a fee.
> 
> ...


Ahh. I get it now this is why they order it to an address on the base it gives them the option to cancel if they want to ...but you can't get the fee. Other than that I would try to meet some other drivers in the area to see what they do that is really the best answer to this thread


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

tmart said:


> Ahh. I get it now this is why they order it to an address on the base it gives them the option to cancel if they want to ...but you can't get the fee. Other than that I would try to meet some other drivers in the area to see what they do that is really the best answer to this thread


Are you saying Marines order rides miles away from the gate for the option to cancel? I fail to see the logic there.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Accepting 20+ min pings is a crime in itself. But you know better carry on for the sake of community


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes that was a cool Uber text feature, Lyft is set up so we can only respond by text if the pax initiated it.
> 
> I've attempted to go on base without a marine with me a few times, I'm always been shot down. Lyft has never paid out a cancel fee when I was stopped at the gate. It's the same as an apartment gate. You're not close enough to the pax to claim a fee.
> 
> ...


The number is always the same for lyft. Save it in your phone. I text lyft pax all the time when they haven't texted me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm asking if it's legal for a company to demand that their employee attempt something that they are unauthorized to do by the government... In my case , trespassing on a military installation , and then threaten the employee for not attempting it.
> 
> Pretty simple question.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be a wise ass. I have a Military base near me. I simply got registered so I could go on. It was really simple. Why don't you just get yourself registered? I don't understand the big issue.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Cassiopeia said:


> Are you saying Marines order rides miles away from the gate for the option to cancel? I fail to see the logic there.


Only what I said makes sense if A., Rideshare drivers are only allowed to pick up people at the gate, and B. every person on base knows that rideshare drivers can only pick them up at the gate also. Maybe a few people took advantage of this, and this guy was unlucky, look I know it's a far reach just trying to think outside of the box here


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Not trying to be a wise ass. I have a Military base near me. I simply got registered so I could go on. It was really simple. Why don't you just get yourself registered? I don't understand the big issue.


That's a fair question. I talked to a driver that had base clearance . He said it kind of blows because the base is so big.. the pick-ups are usually far in there . If it's between getting fired from lyft or getting the clearance.. I'll get the clearance


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's a fair question. I talked to a driver that had base clearance . He said it kind of blows because the base is so big.. the pick-ups are usually far in there . If it's between getting fired from lyft or getting the clearance.. I'll get the clearance


Your account threat of suspension is for asking passengers to cancel. You do not have to take any trips you don't want, you're still an IC. Stop accepting trips from the base is probably your easiest option.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's a fair question. I talked to a driver that had base clearance . He said it kind of blows because the base is so big.. the pick-ups are usually far in there . If it's between getting fired from lyft or getting the clearance.. I'll get the clearance


Not trolling you, unlike @Cold Fusion (best to put him/her on ignore) but why is your Acceptance Rate so important? The lower my Acceptance Rate the more profitable I am


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

New2This said:


> Not trolling you, unlike @Cold Fusion (best to put him/her on ignore) but why is your Acceptance Rate so important? The lower my Acceptance Rate the more profitable I am


No worries! Mostly because of the threats and potential time outs from Lyft. It was nice seeing the trip details too, that goes away when the A/R drops.

It sounds like many drivers have a low A/R and don't seem worried.. so maybe I shouldn't worry either and just start declining like a mad man..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> No worries! Mostly because of the threats and potential time outs from Lyft. It was nice seeing the trip details too, that goes away when the A/R drops.
> 
> It sounds like many drivers have a low A/R and don't seem worried.. so maybe I shouldn't worry either and just start declining like a mad man..


Yes. I frequently have single-digit Acceptance Rate. The lower my Acceptance Rate the higher my per-trip average is.

They CAN'T do shit to you about Acceptance Rate. Only Cancellation Rate.

Have you posted about this in the San Diego forum?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cassiopeia said:


> Your account threat of suspension is for asking passengers to cancel. You do not have to take any trips you don't want, you're still an IC. Stop accepting trips from the base is probably your easiest option.


Might be worth it, only one way to find out. On Uber so few Uber's were around the base near me would surge. One rainy Saturday I ended up staying inside the gates for about 2hours giving surge ride after surge ride right on the base from housing to different parts, commissary etc.. made some nice easy money that day, it was pouring rain.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Not trying to be a wise ass. I have a Military base near me. I simply got registered so I could go on. It was really simple. Why don't you just get yourself registered? I don't understand the big issue.


I live near a base too and get a pass good for 30 days im surprised camp Pendleton doesn't have this


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm asking if it's legal for a company to demand that their employee attempt something that they are unauthorized to do by the government... In my case , trespassing on a military installation , and then threaten the employee for not attempting it.
> 
> Pretty simple question.
> 
> ...


Yes RS is unregulated, government sanctioned Bizarro world.

The most bizarre thing though is that YOU think Lyft will help you or be required to help YOU in any way.

They will use YOU to see what kind of real trouble a driver can get into by picking up in an unauthorized area.

Don't be a fool.

Change your methods.

Adapt.... or get a headache trying.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The navy base out here( the only training facility for them I have to be spoken to nowdays in the whole world) I get a lot of pax who I can’t take them from certain locations. 

But can drop them anywhere! Which is stupid. 

The base is located in the worst neighborhood in the north end of Chicago! 

I’m not allowed on certain streets for pick ups . But can drop them off anywhere. WTF!?

I love our solders, will do anything for them at anytime. But that’s messed up.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Last week I started a thread about the legalities of Lyft forcing drivers to attempt pick-ups at unlawful locations like military bases .
> 
> Up until last week , I would accept the ride and call the marine (who should know better) and tell them to cancel so my stats don't get pummeled . Well, Lyft threatened me with suspension for calling pax and telling them to cancel.
> 
> ...


#1 Why would you even consider accepting a ride that is that far away?
#2 Why do you care at all about your acceptance rate? Mine was 5% this past summer because I refused to ever take a basic Lyft ride when I could do Lyft XL, Uber XL, and Uber which all paid more by a lot than a basic Lyft ride. 
#3 Don't accept and drive to the gate. You won't get a cancel fee for canceling there. You have to be at the exact spot to receive a cancel fee.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Last week I started a thread about the legalities of Lyft forcing drivers to attempt pick-ups at unlawful locations like military bases .
> 
> Up until last week , I would accept the ride and call the marine (who should know better) and tell them to cancel so my stats don't get pummeled . Well, Lyft threatened me with suspension for calling pax and telling them to cancel.
> 
> ...


Your AR is the least important thing in your business you are running.

In my Rideshare world I got 99 problems but ....


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Last week I started a thread about the legalities of Lyft forcing drivers to attempt pick-ups at unlawful locations like military bases .
> 
> Up until last week , I would accept the ride and call the marine (who should know better) and tell them to cancel so my stats don't get pummeled . Well, Lyft threatened me with suspension for calling pax and telling them to cancel.
> 
> ...


Acceptance rate does not matter. Only cancellations matter. So, why bother picking up profitable far requests. Just cancel them. LOL.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

They're not demanding you do anything. They are simply sending you a request, either accept it or decline it. With those distances to pick up should be a no go anyways.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Azpilot2211 said:


> They're not demanding you do anything. They are simply sending you a request, either accept it or decline it. With those distances to pick up should be a no go anyways.


I agree. I just think it's strange that a company would act like the A/R rate is so important, then send pings that the driver literally can't pick up no matter how far away they are. It's just goofy ? I have since stopped CALLING any marines. I'm just declining now and have a low A/R. I guess I'll worry about legal action if they end my partnership over a low A/R .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lyft knows that somewhere there is a Lyft driver who will drive through fire to pick up that Marine. They don’t want to lose that trip to Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I guess I'll worry about legal action if they end my partnership over a low A/R .


If you get deactivated in writing for Acceptance Rate you'll get a nice payout.

Just don't take a settlement in Lyft stock


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Last week I started a thread about the legalities of Lyft forcing drivers to attempt pick-ups at unlawful locations like military bases .
> 
> Up until last week , I would accept the ride and call the marine (who should know better) and tell them to cancel so my stats don't get pummeled . Well, Lyft threatened me with suspension for calling pax and telling them to cancel.
> 
> ...


Most military do not tip..i only accept those if i make a drop on base..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Supersponge said:


> Most military  *people *do not tip.


FIFY


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's a fair question. I talked to a driver that had base clearance . He said it kind of blows because the base is so big.. the pick-ups are usually far in there . If it's between getting fired from lyft or getting the clearance.. I'll get the clearance


And you aren't on Uber? I mentioned in your other thread if it was that busy in there I would see about getting clearance. But I would also run Uber for those long pickup fees...... I try and accept all military pickups, but still, you need to maximize your earnings and that won't happen on Lyft with long pickups.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> And you aren't on Uber? I mentioned in your other thread if it was that busy in there I would see about getting clearance. But I would also run Uber for those long pickup fees...... I try and accept all military pickups, but still, you need to maximize your earnings and that won't happen on Lyft with long pickups.


No I'm not partners with Uber anymore. They rejected me in 2018 for allegedly not giving a ride to someone with a service dog ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> No I'm not partners with Uber anymore. They rejected me in 2018 for allegedly not giving a ride to someone with a service dog ?


Gezz, guess you are on a roll then.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Gezz, guess you are on a roll then.


I have over 3K rides on Lyft since then.. I'm happy not to be partners with Uber anymore. This recent issue with Lyft has been annoying, but at least everyone here has said my A/R means nothing, so I will decline away without a care


----------



## Jbomb808 (Sep 28, 2019)

I live in Honolulu and get military base pick up and drop offs all the time. Air Force,Navy, Army coast guard marine Corp. it’s very easy too do it all I need to do is show my drivers license registration and proof of insurance. And do a small vehicle inspection then I get a 24 hour day pass.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Jbomb808 said:


> I live in Honolulu and get military base pick up and drop offs all the time. Air Force,Navy, Army coast guard marine Corp. it's very easy too do it all I need to do is show my drivers license registration and proof of insurance. And do a small vehicle inspection then I get a 24 hour day pass.


That's Hawaii , you're on an island ? it's not the same here. Camp Pendleton has a visitor center that's open Monday thru Friday 9 to 5pm.. but recruits mostly try to get off base on the weekend so.. does me no good . Because of the city I live in, my A/R rate is going to plummet.

Yesterday Lyft stacked a ping from base . The woman called me too late . I told her I can't get on base and then she wanted ME to cancel. I had to explain that we can get kicked off the platform for having too high of a cancellation rate. Got her to cancel and I got $5. That's only because it was stacked and she lagged on calling me.


----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport (Apr 12, 2017)

Mistake 1: Giving a shit about you acceptance rate ( it's been ~ 2% for me for like 3 years for lyft)

Mistake 2: Accepting trips over 5 min away

Mistake 3: considering lyft a "job"


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport said:


> Mistake 1: Giving a shit about you acceptance rate ( it's been ~ 2% for me for like 3 years for lyft)
> 
> Mistake 2: Accepting trips over 5 min away
> 
> Mistake 3: considering lyft a "job"


Since posting this thread I've declined a ton of marines and let my A/R plummet. So you can all rejoice

My trip info was unlocked for a whole one minute today until the Camp Pendleton pings started rolling in. Again, the app wouldn't let me turn it off. I would decline the ride and try to slide the dial off but it would just immediately have ANOTHER base ride in its place that I don't have access to pick up.

I finally got a ride that wasn't on base, but it stacked marine pings on top of it. I then had to go into the ride info WHILE I WAS DRIVING and decline the stacked base rides manually, which was unsafe and distracting.

Not only was it unsafe , but since Lyft stacked the ping that I was trying to decline, it considered it a "cancellation" and even asked if I was SURE I wanted to cancel it? So Lyft isn't even letting me decide if I want the ride. I don't think you guys get what's happening here.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

In Hawaii I can access all the bases except Pearl Harbor and Hickman. Just show my DL, ins card and my phone with the person name on it. 
We are not even allowed on base at Pearl Harbor with the pax in the car. 
Man some people take this job way to seriously. My A/R is like 15% for 2 years now.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Regarding the AR issue, here is some info you may find helpful.

Uber was deactivating drivers years ago for low AR. Some drivers took them to court, class action, and won. The court said that deactivation for high cancels was justified, because cancels cause harm to the business by damaging Ubers reputation with pax.

But if a driver never accept a the ride, the pax doesn't know any better. Therefore, a low AR does not damage their reputation. Since the ping cycles for such a short time, they can't prove that it damages the business by wasting time either. Therefore, you cannot be terminated for a low AR.

Bottom line is, once you accept a ride, anything that you do is seen by the pax as being representative of Lyft. Asking them to cancel, or simply cancelling, is viewed as bad. Doesn't matter if Lyft is at fault, if they are complete morons, etc. Your best option is to not accept those rides.

When a ride is stacked, what you do is to look at the new ride BEFORE you "dropoff" your current pax. If you don't want the ride, just X it out and the cancel won't be held against you.


----------

